# Can't mount DMG in OS 8.6



## One Sick Puppy (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm trying to install some drivers that I need for some hardware and I need to install Stuffit so I can decompress the driver files. However, diskcopy 6.3 that I downloaded doesn't seem to be able to mount the image. It says failed to mount.


----------



## Tyderium1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Disk Copy cannot read .dmg files. You will need to get a .img file if you are using Disk Copy. If the files are .dmg format, it is not likely that they will be compatible with OS9.


----------

